# best areas for families



## deano75 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi 

We are waiting for our permanent residence to come through which should be in the next couple of months. We have been planning our move from England for quite some time now and would appreciate any advice that anyone could offer.

We have decided that the Toronto area is the best location for us but we were wondering on where it would be best for us to build our nest. We have 2 children that are coming with us ages 11 and 13 so we are looking for good schools and a safe neighborhood could anyone advise us on a location.

I am a Industrial Electrician(maintenance engineer) that would also be looking for work in the surrounding area. Would anyone know of any contacts that could assist me in finding employment.

Thanks::clap2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

deano75 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are waiting for our permanent residence to come through which should be in the next couple of months. We have been planning our move from England for quite some time now and would appreciate any advice that anyone could offer.
> 
> ...


Good Morning Deano75 and welcome to the site,

As far as where to live in Toronto a couple of questions come to mind. Do you want urban, suburban or rural lifestyle? How far are you prepared to commute to work? The GTA (Greater Toronto Area) covers a large swathe of land. For example I live in the City of Pickering which is to the east of Toronto and takes 40 minutes on the commuter train to the city centre or 30 minutes by car outside rush hours. There are other commuter towns/cities around the Toronto city proper. Most, if not all, provide good living conditions and schools in safe neighbourhoods. As with most of the world's cities the closer one gets to the centre the more expensive housing is. 

Sorry I can't help you with contacts for employment. Have you visited the Toronto area in the past and/or are you planning a reccie to look for work and places you'd like to live?

Much Good Luck and as I'm very familiar with the Toronto area please do not hesitate to ask more questions.


----------



## deano75 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Auld Yin

we would be looking for a suburban lifestyle, traveling to work has never been an issue so driving for an hour to work is no problem but the wife doesnt drive so we need to be reasonably close to schools.

We have been to Toronto on numerous occasions and originally was looking at Brampton but we are looking at other areas in case of work commitments. 

We are planning another reccie arround May time to check out some more areas and have a look at some rental properties. 

I've been in contact with some employment agencies but was told to come back when our pr comes through.

Any info that you could provide would be greatly appreciatived.

Thanks

Deano75


----------



## Mollyincanada (Jan 3, 2011)

deano75 said:


> Hi Auld Yin
> 
> we would be looking for a suburban lifestyle, traveling to work has never been an issue so driving for an hour to work is no problem but the wife doesnt drive so we need to be reasonably close to schools.
> 
> ...



Just a quick note to say; I personally would not recommend Brampton. Have a look at Aurora (smallish rural community), Orangeville (smallish rural community), Vaughan (larger, close to major highways, lots of italians), Mississauga (city close to GTA), Oakville (these are all surrounding areas of Toronto within 45 mins to one hour). FYI it is very difficult to get to the downtown core during rush hour - yes you can get downtown in an hour - but not in rush hour! so if your job is 9-5 and you will be working downtown you should probably live down there...in which case you might want to look at Etobicoke, Bloor Street Village, The Beaches....I'll leave it to the downtown folks whom can tell you better about these areas.


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

deano75 said:


> Hi Auld Yin
> 
> we would be looking for a suburban lifestyle, traveling to work has never been an issue so driving for an hour to work is no problem but the wife doesnt drive so we need to be reasonably close to schools.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Where you live really depends on where you intend to find work, I live in Mimico which suits my family and professional needs. If you want to live further out of town then Milton, Burlington or even Oakville (expensive) are probably the best bets. I have also lived in Brampton which is fine you just need a car as public transport links are poor.

With regards to working I would advise you to be very careful with employment agencies they will promise you the earth, but as you have no real "Canadian" experience it will count against you with employers. Electrical work here is also completely different to the UK not only in voltages, but also standards and technicality, you will also have to pass a test to work on electrical systems here.

I work for a mechanical and electrical design consultant, so drop me a line if you need anymore help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

deano75 said:


> Hi Auld Yin
> 
> we would be looking for a suburban lifestyle, traveling to work has never been an issue so driving for an hour to work is no problem but the wife doesnt drive so we need to be reasonably close to schools.
> 
> ...


Like Mollyincanada I too would not recommend Brampton. She mentions areas within the city and some of them are very nice but also can be very expensive. I believe there should be a correlation between where one works and lives, so perhaps finding a job should come first, but unfortunately it isn't always that easy.
It certainly is easier/better to find employment when your PR visa is to hand. Your trade/occupation suggests to me that seeking employment in suburbia may prove more fruitful for you.


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Deano,
I would disagree with the above as there are some nice neighbourhoods in Brampton, especially near the Mississauga Border and it would be cheaper than Mississauga as property prices in Mississauga tend to be slightly higher. Mississauga/Brampton border is accessible for highways, good schools and also Brampton GO (trains). Oakville also has nice neighbourhoods with the highest GDP in Ontario and good schools. But personally I would go for Mississauga/Brampton if you are coming from the UK, there are a few Brit grocers here that I shop at because without these I dont think I would survive here! 
Good luck in your research
JazMan


----------

